# BVI post IRMA conditions



## Onelapdoc (Jan 15, 2016)

Most web sites that I've seen deal with bars and restaurants. I am more curious about bouys etc. What is out there that will foul my ground tackle in various anchorages? Are there sunken trees, boats, rigging etc that pose a hazard? Have the mooring fields and tackle been surveyed?
Thanks


----------



## UncleLuff (Jun 16, 2017)

Traveltalkonline BVI forum is a good resource for bareboat charter questions. you may check that sight.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

We found most of the places that were open (bars ashore and restaurants) included mooring fields that were clear.

This is east end Tortola... where there are hazards, they are obvious still... For the most part it has been cleaned up. Red Rock Cafe, highly recommended.








Pictures from 2-21-2018

Yep there are some damaged boats attached to moorings, and even a sunken boat or 2, but they are obvious, even in the dark (while coming back via dingy). I will say depths are slightly different in East end... about a foot shallower overall...

As stated, you should ask specific questions of your charter company. They can "recommend" places to go, and places to avoid. While Trellis bay is open, and last I saw nothing ashore was open (yet)... it looks like there is a bit more debris around than other places.

Whatever you do, go, and enjoy yourself, and spend LOTS of money... They are counting on the income to help rebuild.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

It seems a lot of people have used this opportunity to explore farther afield than the Virgin Islands, this season. A lot of the term charter boats from up there have spread out to the eastern islands it seems, and the bareboat fleets are busier than usual. There are a lot of wonderful places in the Caribbean to sail beyond Stt, St John and the BVI, and not have to worry about hurricane damage and obstructions.
Many of you folks might want to experience the other islands now, as every one is sure to be devastated as the Virgins were, sometime in the near future. It certainly isn't a case of if, but when thanks to Global Warming, that Chinese plot against American industry. lol


----------



## gdr (Aug 18, 2014)

I haven't been to the BVI since Irma, but I did spend a week sailing around the SVI in January. We didn't have any problems. As others have said, there are some obvious sunken craft, but the nav aids, moorings, anchorages, and onshore amenities were fine. Don't get me wrong, everything wasn't normal, but there were no issues that (I encountered that) would prevent someone from enjoying a week on a sailboat.


----------



## 22catcapri (Feb 21, 2017)

I posted this a couple weeks ago in a BVI chart discussion:
"And if this is useful, we moored in Great Harbor (Peter); Leverick Bay (docked); Anegada; Trellis; Great Harbor (Jost) and Privateer (Norman). Windy enough that we never got full sails deployed, but were allowed to do Anegada."

All those places had numerous mooring balls and the docks at Leverick were usable. Hope this helps.


----------



## ronhughb (Jun 15, 2018)

I just returned from 10 days in the BVIs. The beach bars and restaurants that were "simple" are back up and want/need your business.
Norman Island has built a new facility (Pirate's Bight) that serves food and drinks and has a great beach. The wreck of the old Willie T is there but the powers that be would not let the new one back so they have moved to Great Harbor on Peter Island (not where Foxy's is). The Indians were almost as normal. Best to go early to get one of the few mooring balls there to snorkel but on the flip side you really want to go when the sun is high so you can see better while snorkeling. 

Cooper Island- was great plenty of mooring balls and the resturant had just opened.

Baths- as usual except there was a lot of sand covering the coral and entire bottom so after walking through the rocks we found the snorkeling poor and lots of small jellyfish the day we were there.

Spanish Town - We didn't go into the marina as it appeared to still have some wreckage in the water

Leverick Bay- Good stop to get water or fuel and any supplies you need. Good bar , good show and dinner in the evening. Pussers is open along with some other small shops if shopping is your thing.

North Sound - nothing going on and terrible destruction. It will be a while before BEYC is back or the others. Saba Rock had some construction going on. It was said someone new has bought it and will restore it.

Anegada- Nice as usual . We spent two nights there. Many beach bars around and some really nice beaches on the other side...lobster dinner etc.

Marina Cay- mostly gone

Scrub Island- Marriot may be open by now. Nice marina . We were the only boat in the docks but I'm sure that has now changed.

Yost Van Dyke- Great Harbor ...Foxy's and most of the shops are there as usual.

White's Bay- Soggy Dollar and others up and running

Cane Garden- We motored into the harbor as it is my favorite cove but the place was deserted. There are mooring balls but it didn't feel like a place we wanted to spend our last evening so we went around to check out the West End and the harbor didn't look like it was ready so we decided to go across to Norman and spend our last night there.

St Thomas - We could not get flights out of Beef Island so we ferried over to St Thomas. Lots of destruction and debris still from Irma, similar to the taxi ride in on Tortola. The Ritz and the Marriot along with several other large hotels are closed until 2020 for repairs. Consequently many restaurants are only open for lunch (cruise ship people) and close in the evening for lack of business....very sad.
One thing we learned is the taxis or jitneys ALL charge by the person, not for the ride. There were nine of us and at $15 pp it added to our dinner costs, so just be aware of that.

Please go and spend your time and money there...they are all super nice and trying to get back to normal. Many of them lost their homes, boats etc. and are struggling....they need all of us to go.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

there is your reason to come back and spend money.


----------

